# Who has a question for Philip de Fries?



## JamesFightingFit (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

We're doing a readers' Q and A with British UFC heavyweight Philip de Fries in the forthcoming issue of Fighting Fit magazine, and I was wondering if any of you Brits and the like had any questions for Phil? Anything to do with technique, training tips, nutrition, past fights and weight making are all the kinds of questions that we're looking for.

Please let me know your name and hometown too so we can put it in the magazine.

All the best,

James


----------

